# 6 T 9 Goat



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I know many despise retro cars I don't. 
This is in the making due to be in production in the fall.
I am very interested in this and am in contact with the makers of it.
Pricing is not set yet and they are to get back to me with HP upgrades from the Camaro platform.

Will sacrifice the '05 GTO for this if I end up buying it.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Seriously, if they make this, I will buy one.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I like it....wish i could buy one....maybe when its a classic...lol


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

That's pretty cool. Have you seen this trans am?

SEMA 2010: HPP Trans-Am and Camaro aren't exactly the prettiest cars in Las Vegas — Autoblog


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I am getting updates on this, here is part of an email I got regarding performance upgrades: "We do offer some performance upgrades.
Pro Charger Supercharger:$9,250.00 adds approx. 150 H.P.
Hellion Twin Turbo System: $10,955.00"

425 HP out of the box. I don't need the extra frills, this is gonna cost enough as it is.

Also told late fall production begins and there is a lot interest although I don't know what this Steve fellows idea of a lot is.

I seen some Firebird creations off the Camaro platform but this Judge is the hottest looking. 

I was also told there is an executive decision yet to be made on the final look of the hood and fenders so the pic may change. I am liking it the way it is. 

68GTO,,,,,, the FB looks good the grilles look like they protrude too far out IMO.


It's a shame GM didn't bring the GTO back resembling this, they'd a hit a homerun with it instead of causing a lot of anxiety over the design.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Any price range ideas? I know there has not been a price set as of now, but any rumor of what its looking to be? Seems like it might be pretty high up there


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NO idea what the price will be but it ain't gonna be cheap.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yea I was also just reading, it is made from a Camaro body. And this is basically being produced by Chevy. Not too sure if I would want a car modeled after the Camaro body. The Camaro in my eyes is HUGE and weights a TON.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

GTO JUDGE said:


> NO idea what the price will be but it ain't gonna be cheap.


The Firehawk conversion is almost $27k including $940 credit for your stock Camaro parts.... and a brand new Camaro SS being around $40k, so $67k assuming the Goat is comparably priced.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Indecision said:


> The Firehawk conversion is almost $27k including $940 credit for your stock Camaro parts.... and a brand new Camaro SS being around $40k, so $67k assuming the Goat is comparably priced.


I was thinking in the 70K range guess time will tell. 

Dunno what a Camaro weighs. I am seeing an awful lot of them out there.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

sorry but it looks like a camaro with a different front end, and thats what most people will see


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

I e-mailed them asking for pricing...



Transamdepot.com said:


> Indecision,
> We hope to have the pricing soon.
> 
> We hope to keep the pricing, for the conversion, in the low to mid 30's.
> ...


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yea so around 60k range. And you would have to start out with a Camaro. I'll pass on this one. It's a good idea, but not my cup of tea. Way too big and way too expensive for the look.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> It's a shame GM didn't bring the GTO back resembling this, they'd a hit a homerun with it instead of causing a lot of anxiety over the design.


I completley agree and have expressed that in the past. I love the retro look. I personally don't believe that people will only see a camaro. The front and rearend is different. Look at the older a-bodies, BOP and Chevelle '68 - '72, from the side they look the same. The main difference in the body style was the front and rear.

However, it's going to be way too rich for my blood. Glad to see it tho.......


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I like it, Camaro based or not. This is the closest to the New Age GTO concept Pontiac showed around 2000 which I really liked. 

No matter, it's completely out of my price range.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

If you want a new GTO, then this is as close as you are going to get. I like it! I was drooling over the New Trans Am they have at the Tallahassee auto museum, I thought it looked great. As for being big, the new Challenger is big, the Camaro isn't huge like that and is a much better platform for performance.
I just looked at the Camaro weight, it's from 3,729-3849 lbs.:cheers


----------



## SixTeight (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea, this will be cool. I love the new Camaros but I can't stand how many of them there are. I almost pre-ordered one but I'm so glad I didn't now... just too common.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't like the front end from the side view AT ALL....BLAH


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I been asking questions this is the latest info I have:

We do offer 2 engine upgrades. We offer an LS7 or a LSX 454 at $18,845.00 We also offer performance upgrades to the factory 6.2. 426 H.P.
Pro Charger Supercharger: $9,250.00 or
Hellion Twin Turbo System: $10,955.00

I asked about the interior:

The seats are redone to the 69 look, there is badging, sill plates and more.

I have questions in regarding Ram Air and working hood scoops with flaps.

I agree the transformation will have a little resemblance to a Camaro but there is less Camaro look to this than the other cars transformed from it.

This outfit is doing what Pontiac should have, done can't please everyone on the design but so far it looks pretty good to me, price will dictate how serious they are at selling them.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Latest Correspondence: 

"We plan to have functional Ram Air with working scoops.
The projected cost is in the mid $30's.
We are planning to post more pics in the near future."

I told them to place me on the list for one.
Manual
Carousel Red or close.

Will be selling my '05 when the time comes.

Murphy lives with me..... he is always throwing a curve balls at me, I expect the expected.


----------



## Charged327 (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks like a Camaro to me. I don't think most people would even notice the difference. I'd rather take the extra cash and put it into performance mods. IMHO


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Trans Am Depot is doing what we all wish GM had done.

I absolutely love the 6T9, they did an excellent job even considering they use an existing platform (and a great one at that) so yeah, if I had the wherewithal, I'd have one sitting next to the Alkygto in my new aircraft hanger garage.

The wife says she wants the new Firehawk.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

OK after looking at the website I like what they are doing, the price still seems high though, 30000 plus you supply a 30k+ Camaro, you'd think you would get some credit for the whole front clip of the car they are changing anyway. Either way I would like to see one up close


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

crustysack said:


> OK after looking at the website I like what they are doing, the price still seems high though, 30000 plus you supply a 30k+ Camaro, you'd think you would get some credit for the whole front clip of the car they are changing anyway. Either way I would like to see one up close


You do, $940 is stated on the Firehawk conversion data sheet. :rofl: Fair right? I was watching American Chopper and they are building bikes for Trans Am Depot modeling them after the GTO, Trans Am, and something else.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

There are pics of the completed bikes on TAD's site, looks like Paul Sr. picked up a Bandit T/A while he was there also.

TRANS AM DEPOT : Trans AM Showroom - 2011 GTO "The Judge" : 2011 TransAm Hurst Edition Muscle Car : Paul Sr. Orange County Choppers Car Reveal Boston MA : Custom Cars : Firehawk Tribute : 6t9 Goat : The Judge


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

I clicked the link and didn't take me there. For everyone else, go to newsroom and you'll see the links. I think the bikes turned out well.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

I'd rather spend 30-40+K$ for a REAL '69 GTO.

If I had the $ and a choice that is. From the front and back it looks awesome, but being a camaro from the side is just meh to me. These cars never resembled an f-body... (the new camaro is not an f-body but you get the idea) They were sort of a luxury car with attitude and MUCH bigger. 

Thats just my way of thinking. If I had to cash to throw around, sure I'd take one.. I'd rather have an original though.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

I already have my 66, this would make a great DD, lol. I wouldn't do it for a long time though. Too rich for my blood.


----------

